# Aep?



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

So what are the bass liking to hit down there? I'm mostly a senko and topwater thrower but venture out if the bass are liking something else. Are they getting close to getting on there beds? I'll be down there the 18th, 19th and 20th. The water should be nice and warm and the bass should be bitting. One more question. How many of you use leaders when fishing senkos or plastics? Any info would be great. Thanks alot.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

In a couple weeks the Bass fishing down there should really be hot. I dont think you'll be able to go wrong with any lake down there, especially in a float tube.

I fish Senko's and I do not use a leader of any kind. I was recently thinking about starting to run a flourocarbon leader on Senkos, but I currently dont have a rig that's set up exclusively for Senkos. Maybe later in the summer when I get a few more baitcasters I'll be able to leave a flouro leader on one. 

I've always had a lot of luck with 3" White twister tail grubs with a jig head that will give you whatever depth you want on retrieve. Heddon Tiny Torpedo's do the trick too.

Good Luck and let us know how you did (with pictures too!) haha.
-Jason


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I mainly use 8" to 10" worms with 1/16 oz weight,no leader. Also like the top water poppers. Any one know the water temps down there yet?


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

I was down last weekend and the bass are starting to get on the beds. Saw some hawgs but they would not touch anything while on the beds.


----------



## choman2673 (Mar 21, 2007)

I was down at AEP for the first time ever last weekend (May 4-6). Best way to sum up my first trip to AEP... WOW! We were fishing for bluegills the whole weekend. Caught a TON of em'. My buddies fish finder said the water temp was 69 degrees F at the lake at campground C. 69 seemed kind of warm. Especially with the clear water at AEP. But it felt that warm when I was in my float tube.


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Choman, did you bare leg it when you were in your tube? just curious, I'm thinking about a day trip REAL soon.


----------



## choman2673 (Mar 21, 2007)

FLT_TUBE_JNKY said:


> Choman, did you bare leg it when you were in your tube? just curious, I'm thinking about a day trip REAL soon.


Nope, my buddy & I were wearing neoprene chest waders while we tubed AEP last weekend.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

I was at C last weekend


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Heading up to AEP for a weekend of fun. May camp at K or find another lake to camp at. Any recommendations. Hopefully I will have a report for you guys come monday morning. They really liked the pumpkin and watermellon lizard around this time last year. We'll see if it's still on the menu.


----------



## optimalj (Jun 2, 2006)

i'll be going up friday. fished the heck out of C, so we will try K or N this time depending on a good camp spot. will try to get pictures.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Don't get caught in there!


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Is it too late for the morels up there? They are dried up down in southern ohio. I hear that they find em by the pound up there.


----------



## choman2673 (Mar 21, 2007)

I saw a lot of guys carrying Morels out of the woods last weekend at AEP. I didn't bother looking for them. I was havin' too much fun catchin' Gills'.


----------

